# Highlighting your hair at home



## x33cupcake (Jun 6, 2008)

anybody ever tried it? i see a bunch of "highlight your hair at home" kits and i'm wondering if it's worth a shot- it'll save lots of money on getting it done at the salon.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 6, 2008)

It does save money and the kits have been made easier but you never know what can go wrong with highlights. Plus, at least at a salon, you know its being done right and they'll make them look more natural


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 6, 2008)

I only do mine at home, my mom does mine with Revlon Frost &amp; Glow, i've never had a problem with it always comes out exactly the way I want and I dont think I could even get this look at a salon.

here's me. the first pic is after highlighting it 2x (i dont ever dye it back to brown and then re-highlight i just add on top of it when it grows out) the 2nd is the first time i highlighted it after i had dyed my hair dark red/brown, and i use every hole on the cap or every other depending on how much blonde i want.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Chelsey21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only do mine at home, my mom does mine with Revlon Frost &amp; Glow, i've never had a problem with it always comes out exactly the way I want and I dont think I could even get this look at a salon.
here's me. the first pic is after highlighting it 2x (i dont ever dye it back to brown and then re-highlight i just add on top of it when it grows out) the 2nd is the first time i highlighted it after i had dyed my hair dark red/brown, and i use every hole on the cap or every other depending on how much blonde i want.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...cture056-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sey/MWE1-2.jpg

oh wow it looks really nice on you. now i'm really lending towards highlighting at home. what is your natural hair color? mine is dark brown/black and i want to achieve blonde highlights. the only way i can think of achieving that is by putting the bleach in my hair a long time... but isn't being exposed to bleach for a long time really bad for your hair?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2008)

the bleach will eventually dry out, also since your hair is so dark you are most likely going to have orangey toned highlights, make sure when you pick out your highlight kid it is made either specificly for people with dark hair like yours or is a high lift brown formula

those both contain toners which will help get rid of some of that orangeyness that will be left after bleaching


----------



## KatJ (Jun 8, 2008)

Highlighting at home has come a far way in the last few years. If you're not afraid of the results, because it can easily go wrong, go for it. Personally, I have never had a chemical process done by a professional.

If you have dark dark hair, you'll most likely have to take two rounds of bleach if you're using any old drug store brand. Leaving it on for 3 hours isn't going to do anything more than leaving it on for 90 minutes. After a certain amount of time the bleach dries out, and is no longer active.


----------



## fawp (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Chelsey21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only do mine at home, my mom does mine with Revlon Frost &amp; Glow, i've never had a problem with it always comes out exactly the way I want and I dont think I could even get this look at a salon.
here's me. the first pic is after highlighting it 2x (i dont ever dye it back to brown and then re-highlight i just add on top of it when it grows out) the 2nd is the first time i highlighted it after i had dyed my hair dark red/brown, and i use every hole on the cap or every other depending on how much blonde i want.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...cture056-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sey/MWE1-2.jpg

Dang! Those look great. I'm really wanting highlights now!


----------



## o0Amber0o (Jun 8, 2008)

I've done it before. I've used the frost and glow kit, I believe it's a pull through cap. It works really well, but you'd need someone to help you with it. I have also tried the herbal essence one with the comb, and I found I didn't have much luck with the comb.

The only reason why I prefer to go to the salon and get it done is because it's when I get my hair cut.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *x33cupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh wow it looks really nice on you. now i'm really lending towards highlighting at home. what is your natural hair color? mine is dark brown/black and i want to achieve blonde highlights. the only way i can think of achieving that is by putting the bleach in my hair a long time... but isn't being exposed to bleach for a long time really bad for your hair? My natural color is very dark brown and I leave the bleach on for 30-45 minutes depending on how blonde I want it. It is different for everyone but I've done it on a couple of my friends with black/brown hair and it turned out just fine. It is a pull through cap so you will need someone to help you. 
the box that I use that is for dark hair looks like this.


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jun 10, 2008)

That looks professionally done, Chelsy, good work!


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 10, 2008)

man do i have some horror stories on this one. I did my neighbors and it looked like crap.... so when i wanted my done i didn't ask her and went straight to the salon. lol


----------



## x33cupcake (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm not particularly wanting highlights like those. what i really want is more of like. (my hair is really really layered) and i'm wanting certain sections of hair to be blonde only. is that possible to do with the kits now?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 11, 2008)

I've also used Revlon Frost and Glow throughout the years and I love it. I've tried the salon route as well but it seems like they never really come out the way I want.

With the cap you can easily control how blond youwant it and you get to select exactly where you want the hilights to go.

The key is to use a veryyy moisturizing conditioner afterwards and do regular deep treatments on a weekly basis afterwards. I've never had a problem except one time when I got scared and only left the bleach in for 30 mins on my dark hair. It wasn't long enough and my hair came out slightly orangey. I don't blame the kit at all it was totally me and I should have left it on for longer. I say go for it- I'm sure you will love it!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've also used Revlon Frost and Glow throughout the years and I love it. I've tried the salon route as well but it seems like they never really come out the way I want. With the cap you can easily control how blond youwant it and you get to select exactly where you want the hilights to go.

The key is to use a veryyy moisturizing conditioner afterwards and do regular deep treatments on a weekly basis afterwards. I've never had a problem except one time when I got scared and only left the bleach in for 30 mins on my dark hair. It wasn't long enough and my hair came out slightly orangey. I don't blame the kit at all it was totally me and I should have left it on for longer. I say go for it- I'm sure you will love it!!

what kind of conditioner and deep treatments do you use afterwards? i'm thinking of buying the Joico-k pak reconstruct products.


----------



## girly_girl (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only do mine at home, my mom does mine with Revlon Frost &amp; Glow, i've never had a problem with it always comes out exactly the way I want and I dont think I could even get this look at a salon.
here's me. the first pic is after highlighting it 2x (i dont ever dye it back to brown and then re-highlight i just add on top of it when it grows out) the 2nd is the first time i highlighted it after i had dyed my hair dark red/brown, and i use every hole on the cap or every other depending on how much blonde i want.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...cture056-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sey/MWE1-2.jpg


Your hair looks Sooo Good! Great Job!!! I had a appt. for hilights tomorrow, but I canceled it. I am regretting it now after seeing this post.



I did buy me some S&amp;C for when I do get the hilights in 2 weeks. I have tried the home hilights 2 times and both times it turned out bad!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My natural color is very dark brown and I leave the bleach on for 30-45 minutes depending on how blonde I want it. It is different for everyone but I've done it on a couple of my friends with black/brown hair and it turned out just fine. It is a pull through cap so you will need someone to help you. 
the box that I use that is for dark hair looks like this.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sey/302965.jpg

hows is the product?? is it creamy and easy to apply...because i remember onc when i bought hair dye it was very grainy and thinck to put on so i hated it... is this one just like the others creamy and soft and easy to go on???
And whats the color of the highlights it doesnt say on the box if its platinum...golden...honey?????


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 26, 2008)

It's creamy and soft and very easy to apply, the color depends on how long you keep it on. I leave it on for about 30 minutes and it's pretty close to platinum.


----------



## Arielle123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got highlights for the first time ever last weekend and love the results. I'm wondering too if the kits do just as good of a job b/c they're a whole lot cheaper. I'd be scared to do it myself though I think.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jun 26, 2008)

i ended up getting my hair done at a salon and now i kinda think i want MORE highlights. the highlights i got now were brownish and now i'm planning to do it at home and try to get platinum. wish me luck ladies! i'm pretty excited


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's creamy and soft and very easy to apply, the color depends on how long you keep it on. I leave it on for about 30 minutes and it's pretty close to platinum. thank you im def gonna get it and give it a go



then if anything looks weird then ill just go to the salon &amp; she can add more highlights to blend it out


----------

